# Get Rid of HP Battery Warning



## cpu1

When I turn on my computer, the first thing that comes up is a message from hp that my battery should be replaced: "HP Battery Alert
The system has detected the storage capacity of the battery stated below to be very low.
For optimal performance, this battery may need to be replaced.
Primary (internal) Battery (601)
ENTER - Continue Startup"

Is there anyway to get rid of this without buying a new battery?


----------



## jcgriff2

Take the battery out - does message still appear?


----------



## jenae

Hi, if you right click on the task bar and select properties then under "notification area" you uncheck "power". This will not alert you to the possibility of a sudden shutdown, should your battery fail if you are running on battery, could lose data.

In control panel under powers settings you can use advanced to change the alert frequency for battery warnings and don't forget some systems also warn about low battery for keyboard\mouse wireless as well.


----------



## cpu1

I just started without the battery in and there is no message. 

What I want to do is to be able to leave my battery in and start-up without the message. Although it doesn't hold a changer long, I like to be able to un-plug and move from one spot to another.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## cpu1

Put the batter back in and the message is back. So that's definitely the cause.


----------



## oscer1

have you tried the suggestions in post 3?


----------



## cpu1

When I go into Cpanel, I click on Power Options, but there is no "advanced" suggestion. I disabled the batter icon in the notification area, but the message still comes up. 

I don't think this is a Windows issue, though, since it only comes on right when I push the power button and gives an HP link.


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi - 

Download SysInternals AutoRuns from Microsoft TechNet - SAVE to Documents -

http://live.sysinternals.com/autoruns.exe

RIGHT-click on autoruns.exe, "Run as Administrator"

Click on "start-up" tab; look for HP-related items; un-check the box.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## jenae

Hi, when you go into your power settings select the plan you are on then "Change Plan Settings" look for "Change advanced Power settings" expand the boxes next to Battery make your changes and apply OK out.

Autoruns should show any HP additional so good idea to check that as well (JC).


----------



## cpu1

Sorry for getting back to you guys so late.

Jenae, thanks for the clearer instructions. When I look in that section, it gives me options for alerts that occur in the system tray when the charge is low. 

My problem is a screen that comes up as soon as I push the power button....even if I'm plugged into an outlet.

jcgriff2,

I actually have autoruns installed and when I pull-up the logon tab, this is what it shows:









These are the only things running. Pretty much the same as the startup tab in msconfig.


----------



## jcgriff2

cpu1 said:


> My problem is a screen that comes up as soon as I push the power button....even if I'm plugged into an outlet.


The screen shows up before Windows loads?

Check BIOS - see if there is some setting related to battery.


----------



## jenae

Hi, as this is a HP take the battery out after you disconnect the mains and boot from the mains with the battery out, then simply pull the mains connector so your laptop shuts down. Replace the battery and plug the mains back reboot see how you go. There is a known issue with HP's quick launch buttons this believe it or not appears to be the solution.


----------



## cpu1

Thanks a lot for your info, Jenae!

Could you clarify something for me, though? What do you mean by "Mains"? Is it the power-cord, plug-into-the-wall power?

Thanks.


----------



## jenae

Hi, a laptop can run on the battery or the main Power supply (ie from your wall socket) the mains is connected via a transformer or directly this is a plug in cable (power cord) remove this plug in cable.


----------



## cpu1

jenae said:


> Hi, a laptop can run on the battery or the main Power supply (ie from your wall socket) the mains is connected via a transformer or directly this is a plug in cable (power cord) remove this plug in cable.



Hey, thenaks a lot for your explanations. I have one more question before I try your method. You say to boot with the plug connected and the battery removed, then pull out the plug and reboot with the battery in.

Well, when should I pull the plug out to shut it down? During the boot, or after it has completely loaded? 

Thanks again.


----------



## jenae

Hi, wait till it has loaded , give it a minute or two make sure you have no open programs then pull the plug. With the plug out add the battery and then put the plug back in your computer will be off (after you pull the plug) so now simply restart it.


----------



## cpu1

OK, I tried that and it didn't work. I even disabled the HP wireless assistant and Quicklaunch buttons from running on startup and that didn't work either.


----------



## jcgriff2

cpu1 said:


> When I turn on my computer, the first thing that comes up is a message from hp that my battery should be replaced: "HP Battery Alert
> The system has detected the storage capacity of the battery stated below to be very low.
> For optimal performance, this battery may need to be replaced.
> Primary (internal) Battery (601)
> ENTER - Continue Startup"
> 
> Is there anyway to get rid of this without buying a new battery?


That message appears to me to occur before Windows loads.

Check BIOS - any settings for battery?


----------



## cpu1

I had checked the BIOS once and didn't see anything, but I'll check again to make sure.


----------



## jcgriff2

Can you post a screenshot of the message?


----------



## cpu1

jcgriff2 said:


> Can you post a screenshot of the message?



I can't, but I did find this online and it's the same screen I get










Here's the message


> HP Battery Alert
> The system has detected the storage capacity of the battery stated below to be very low. For optimal performance, this battery may need to be replaced.
> 
> Primary (internal) Battery (601)
> 
> ENTER - Continue Startup
> For more information, please visit: www.hp.com/go/techcenter/startup


----------



## jcgriff2

The screenshot link is not valid... please find image and post again.


----------



## cpu1

Sorry about that. When I click the link, this is where it takes me:* http://h20239.www2.hp.com/techcenter/startup/index.htm

*I'm not sure why it didn't work for you.


----------



## jcgriff2

The link works, but takes me to an index - not specific picture.

Please take a pic or find one (RIGHT-click on pic, save-as.... then upload/ attach to post)


----------



## cpu1

jcgriff2 said:


> The link works, but takes me to an index - not specific picture.
> 
> Please take a pic or find one (RIGHT-click on pic, save-as.... then upload/ attach to post)



Jgrif, I'm sorry, I thought you were talking about the link given in the message, not the link to the actual pic I posted...now I'm up to speed:laugh:.

The link I posted was the link that HP gives me in the message.

I'll try the pic again.....OK, I see what's happening. It shows up when I post it, but then it disappears. 

Let me capture it and retry:









OK, this one should stay.

In the Index, click on English and you will see where the link (blue) in the pic goes.
http://blog-imgs-32-origin.fc2.com/z/a/t/zatunen/IMG_1528s.jpg


----------



## jcgriff2

Perfect screenshot - thank you !!

That screen is not from Windows. I am asking others here if they know anything about it.



What is the exact model # - please look on label on bottom of laptop. 

How old is the laptop?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Fred Garvin

If it's possible to disable that message, it would have to be done in your Bios setup. I know Dell's have the ability to suppress AC adapter messages, but don't know first hand on the battery or with HP.


----------



## cpu1

jcgriff2 said:


> Perfect screenshot - thank you !!
> 
> That screen is not from Windows. I am asking others here if they know anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the exact model # - please look on label on bottom of laptop.
> 
> How old is the laptop?
> 
> Regards. . .
> 
> jcgriff2
> 
> `


Glad it worked. 

The computer is a G60-235dx and is about 2 yrs old.


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi - 

I am unable to find any additional info. Your choices = live with the message; take battery out; replace battery.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## cpu1

Well, then I guess I'll just go with it. 

Thanks a lot everyone for all of your help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## jcgriff2

I wish I had a better answer for you...

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## cpu1

That's alright. I feel good knowing that we looked into all of the options and that no stone was left unturned. 

You guys were a great help.


----------

